# Corelogic lost WF in several states?



## PrestigiousLLC (Feb 18, 2013)

I heared that Wells pulled there contract from CoreLogic in several states and from what I can tell NFR ended up with them....Anybody know who other than NFR got the deal....


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

PrestigiousLLC said:


> I heared that Wells pulled there contract from CoreLogic in several states and from what I can tell NFR ended up with them....Anybody know who other than NFR got the deal....


I have been slow with NFR for months! use to get lots of order that were Wells Fargo


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We haven't worked for NFR in a while. I miss the money but we sure don't miss the constant phone calls. They ask more questions than a 3 year old. If I drop them and Five Brothers I am not sure my phone would ever ring. The way it is now I get slammed everyday with Five Brothers calls.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Yep...NFR got it all.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

LPS does WF here in MI.


----------



## TwoBC (Mar 12, 2013)

NFR didn't get all of Wells Fargo. I just talked to them this morning, and they stated as of now they only got North Carolina. I am curious who received Oklahoma. Heard it was Screwguard, but not confirmed. Hope it's not, since we can't afford to work for them.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

I heard they got 3 states, one was NC not sure what the others were.

But that was not from them, im helping them in NC get caught up, but I will call to find out today, where the others went.

Wonder why CoreLogic lost it tho.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I just had 20 orders come in today from LPS, via WF, so still at it in Mi.:thumbsup: THANK GOD!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

WF is LPS and NFR in Indiana. WF is also NFR and LPS in Illinois. I believe MCS may even have a slice of the pie?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Zuse said:


> . . .Wonder why CoreLogic lost it tho.


 
Because when a company stresses time compliance over quality and accuracy unscrupulous vendors will do ANYTHING to stay in compliance....I'm just guessing though....:whistling2:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Who got them in Pennsylvania?? MCS or NFR??


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

I think it was MCS


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

i know corelogic has been real slow here for awhile,knew something had to be going on.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Im from PA and I do mostly Wells Fargo work, it all comes from the agents.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Because when a company stresses time compliance over quality and accuracy unscrupulous vendors will do ANYTHING to stay in compliance....I'm just guessing though....:whistling2:


From what Ive seen coming threw the office and reviewing the work, it looks like CL is using the same peeps that SG is.

Locks not working,half the yards are not cut,shrubs being cut and thrown in the back yard or over the fence.

Its just a mess from what we've seen. I dont work for CL but they must have some realy low prices to get this messed up.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

made a couple inquiries but nothing to confirm or deny the Corelogic question in the OP.....
Acouple of "Wouldn't surprise me"'s but nothing either way....


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> Im from PA and I do mostly Wells Fargo work, it all comes from the agents.


CoreLogic only handles WF pre-sale properties, long before RE agents get assigned the property. All WF REO work is either through brokers or through Premier Asset Services, which is WF's in-house management company.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Have had no bad experiences with PAS.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> Im from PA and I do mostly Wells Fargo work, it all comes from the agents.


What part of PA? My work flow with NFR is about the same with WF maybe a little more. A regional that in doing more grass cuts for has MCS and his been asking how much more cuts I can do.

Half the yards haven't been touched all season with the famous WF BATF.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

PropPresPro said:


> CoreLogic only handles WF pre-sale properties, long before RE agents get assigned the property. All WF REO work is either through brokers or through Premier Asset Services, which is WF's in-house management company.


Ok, that makes sense. I thought something didn't add up because I have been working directly for the WF brokers for years and I know that I am the ONLY contractor doing anything to the property after I rekey it. I do work directly for PAS on the repair team doing major repairs and renovations as well.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

npm said:


> What part of PA? My work flow with NFR is about the same with WF maybe a little more. A regional that in doing more grass cuts for has MCS and his been asking how much more cuts I can do.
> 
> Half the yards haven't been touched all season with the famous WF BATF.


Philadelphia and surrounding counties. I don't know who NFR is? I don't work for anybody except directly for the banks or thru the brokers, which is basically direct as well. Most of my work is either Wells Fargo or Freddie Mac, the rest comes from various asset managers and investment groups.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> Philadelphia and surrounding counties. I don't know who NFR is? I don't work for anybody except directly for the banks or thru the brokers, which is basically direct as well. Most of my work is either Wells Fargo or Freddie Mac, the rest comes from various asset managers and investment groups.


You dont do any work other than from banks, and 3 others????... LOL


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

JDRM said:


> You dont do any work other than from banks, and 3 others????... LOL


Wells Fargo = Bank
Freddie Mac = Bank
Asset managers = Bank
Brokers = Bank

All work is DIRECTLY for the banks.
What I mean is I don't work for (INSERT ABC COMPANY HERE) making peanuts and dealing with charge backs.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

NFR just got rewarded 3 more states today from WF...Corelogic is taking a beating or what!! looks like their going to lost the whole account.

Ive got 55 work orders on their late list and they're still sending more.

"Go figure"... i dont know what states tho. didnt have time to get that far with the rep..


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Zuse said:


> NFR just got rewarded 3 more states today from WF...Corelogic is taking a beating or what!! looks like their going to lost the whole account.
> 
> Ive got 55 work orders on their late list and they're still sending more.
> 
> "Go figure"... i dont know what states tho. didnt have time to get that far with the rep..


So your getting WF from LPS and NFR........ All angles covered...... NICE!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> Wells Fargo = Bank
> Freddie Mac = Bank
> Asset managers = Bank
> Brokers = Bank
> ...


Where you located BIG D?..


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

JDRM said:


> Where you located BIG D?..


Just outside of Philadelphia


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

JDRM said:


> So your getting WF from LPS and NFR........ All angles covered...... NICE!


Yep..I'm just hoping LPS OR NFR don't get my home state,cuz we are slammed as it is.


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

Corelogic has always been a contrast in extremes.

Extremely good money.
Extremely crazy run company. It's like they hired Dr. Evil, put him in charge and they sit around asking how to screw with contractors.

For example, they have someone from India call to inquire if we have any non U.S. personnel accessing their account, as this is against their rules.

For example, they make up rules in retrospect to tell you why they can't pay a unpaid invoice. Last week, we got a response stating that they hadn't paid a grass cut was because we have a picture of the grass clippings in a trash bag. This despite the fact they paid out 6000 gc's in the last two years without the same photo.

I don't think their subs (myself included) do shoddy work at all. Infact, I would put their subs higher than other nationals simply due to their high payout. But nobody, bar none, on a daily basis, fuks with their contractors more.

When I tell my other friends that are self employed what we put up with re Corelogic, they are amazed I even do work for them.


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

As to Corelogic, they lost Colorado and I'm not sure who is doing the work. I don't think it's MCS, Safeguard or NFR.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

Maybe 5 bros? We have been hit this week with several initials from them here in CT.


----------



## FearlessTeapot (Oct 12, 2012)

Corelogic are easily the most disorganized company we have ever worked for. They have several offices in several states and countries, each with people who don't talk to one another. One department tells you one thing, another tells you something different. You have to stay within compliance, and Returns put you out of compliance. The problem is, the majority of their RTVs are not correct, so you have to fight with them to take it off your record. 

In the past year, we have been hit with thousands upon thousands of dollars in chargebacks, mostly for stuff that is clearly not our fault. For example, we starting getting hit for grasscuts from years ago, as they said they needed to be 15 days apart. That was NOT the rule 3 years ago when we cut the grass. It may be the rule for a particular client THIS season, but it most surely was not the rule back then. We actually had an email from our vendor manager back then telling us to cut it every 8 days. We forward that in, no response. You ask for an update a few days later, you get back "Debit stands." You explain again why the debit is not right, no response.

In addition, bid approvals no longer mean anything to Corelogic. We have had several jobs that were bid, approved, and completed, that come back adjusted as they didn't feel the bid was good enough upon further review. BATF orders are the same, they frequently get cut to a price below what we had to pay the crew. 

Corelogic is going downhill hard. They used to be a great company to work for. Good money, consistent rules, etc. Now the company is riddled with inefficient people and nickle and dime adjusters. They have forgotten that their contractors need to make money too, and when the cuts keep coming the quality is affected. The kind of people we can afford to hire as a result of Corelogic's awful policies are not that interested in doing quality work.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Mr. Teapot, after reading that post and taking a quick shower, I have to ask, why is it you continue to work for Corelogic?


----------



## FearlessTeapot (Oct 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Mr. Teapot, after reading that post and taking a quick shower, I have to ask, why is it you continue to work for Corelogic?


In 2 weeks, I won't be. I'm leaving the industry. As a company though, we have continued working for them for lack of a better option. We are in the process of applying at several other companies, but it's hard to get the kind of volume we need to survive at our current size. The margins are getting smaller and smaller, but what can you do? Close down shop? We can't afford to turn off the income, or dozens of contractors and office staff would be out of work. We simply put each job we have been screwed on in a folder for future legal action if it becomes possible.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

That is a well traveled road, but I would encourage you to stick around for the new driver's merging into traffic.
I would also say that the fear of losing what you have is only stopping you from growing. Godspeed.


----------



## FearlessTeapot (Oct 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I would also say that the fear of losing what you have is only stopping you from growing. Godspeed.


I would disagree with that. If we've made any mistake, it was putting all our eggs in the Corelogic basket. We get probably 80%+ of our work from them. I'm not sure what you would advocate... suing them? That would put dozens of our people out of work.

Our company has been going for over 30 years now. Ive personally put over 10 years in here. I've seen the trends in this industry over the years. There are good periods and bad periods. I have never seen it as low as it is now, but I don't doubt it will spring back to a degree. I've simply found an oppurtunity for a more fulfilling career.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm not a sue type of guy. We have considered rolling up on a ceo or two and throwing them into a moving van for a ride....

The industry will, and is springing back, but not in the way you think that it will. I've been in the situation where I was beholden to company "a" because I had people that depended on me to keep them working. I also know from experience, that I have never regretted the end of the last job I had. You and your emps, if they are self starters and hard workers, will not be disappointed in where they are a year from now. They will just wish they had gotten there sooner. For the self employed, you either grow or move on; if you just tread water, sooner or later you are going to sink.


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I'm not a sue type of guy. We have considered rolling up on a ceo or two and throwing them into a moving van for a ride....
> 
> The industry will, and is springing back, but not in the way you think that it will. I've been in the situation where I was beholden to company "a" because I had people that depended on me to keep them working. I also know from experience, that I have never regretted the end of the last job I had. You and your emps, if they are self starters and hard workers, will not be disappointed in where they are a year from now. They will just wish they had gotten there sooner. For the self employed, you either grow or move on; if you just tread water, sooner or later you are going to sink.


Great advice.
I think Corelogic's field services section is miniscule compared to the rest of the company. When First American wanted to divest, they basically lumped a whole bunch of divisions unrelated to each other and created CL.

I don't think CL is coming back. They lost WF and I think they lost GMAC. They essentially have no more work.

There are other opportunities out there. I'm going back to restoration and I'll keep doing P&P if it's working for me but I'm no longer doing dysfunctional work anymore.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Never put all your eggs in one basket! :thumbsup:


----------

